# Mass incarceration, concentration camps & torture camps operated by America



## mil-avia

*Mass incarceration, concentration camps & torture camps operated by America within its borders :*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mujraparty




----------



## gambit

Another idiotic anti-America thread that has no merits.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## T-Rex

gambit said:


> Another idiotic anti-America thread that has no merits.


*
Why is it that when somebody points to your police state you start behaving like a criminal lawyer? You live in a world of lies and deceit and then go on pretending that the world is blind.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gambit

T-Rex said:


> *
> Why is it that when somebody points to your police state you start behaving like a criminal lawyer? You live in a world of lies and deceit and then go on pretending that the world is blind.*


Do you even know the proper context of a 'police state'? Of course not, because you live in one so you think everyone must as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## T-Rex

gambit said:


> Do you even know the proper context of a 'police state'? Of course not, because you live in one so you think everyone must as well.


*
Do you realise that your so-called 'proper context' makes you a sanctimonious bastard?*


----------



## somebozo

They need to build more and more jails and even lesser schools..good for the rest peaceful world..eventually the entire white house can be shifted to a jail!


----------



## gambit

T-Rex said:


> *
> Do you realise that your so-called 'proper context' makes you a sanctimonious bastard?*


If it fits...Those people are not in 'concentration camps' but in prisons. You do know what 'prisons' are, right? You do know that the court system in America takes a long time to put people in prisons, right? You know there is a difference between a 'jail' and a 'prison', right? You know that a lot of people charged with a crime are out on bail, right? Do you even have something like 'bail' in wherever dictatorship you are living in? Do you even have basic human rights and freedoms?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-Rex

gambit said:


> If it fits...Those people are not in 'concentration camps' but in prisons. You do know what 'prisons' are, right? You do know that the court system in America takes a long time to put people in prisons, right? You know there is a difference between a 'jail' and a 'prison', right? You know that a lot of people charged with a crime are out on bail, right? Do you even have something like 'bail' in wherever dictatorship you are living in? Do you even have basic human rights and freedoms?


*
Yes, we do have a system of bail in our courts but unfortunately they don't have it in places like Bahrain( is it not the place where doctors are beaten for treating injured protesters?) and Saudi Arabia and that's because your despotic friends who are in power there think that allowing human rights to flourish will only suffocate their love affair with you. So, please don't give us lecture about human rights.*


----------



## gambit

T-Rex said:


> Yes, we do have a system of bail in our courts but unfortunately they don't have it in places like Bahrain( is it not the place where doctors are beaten for treating injured protesters?) and Saudi Arabia and that's because your despotic friends who are in power there think that allowing human rights to flourish will only suffocate their love affair with you. So, *please don't give us lecture about human rights.*


 The only thing you got is Saudi Arabia in trying to defend your failed criticisms of the American justice system? Between US and Bangladesh, you are better off here, buddy. And you know it.


----------



## T-Rex

gambit said:


> The only thing you got is Saudi Arabia in trying to defend your failed criticisms of the American justice system? Between US and Bangladesh, you are better off here, buddy. And you know it.



*
Failed criticisms of the American justice system!!!!! The so-called american justice system is a sham and the godamn Guantanamo Bay Prison is the living monument to that truth. I admire the thickness of your skin, it's totally shame-proof, just like the nazis!*


----------



## gambit

T-Rex said:


> Failed criticisms of the American justice system!!!!! The so-called american justice system is a sham and the godamn Guantanamo Bay Prison is the living monument to that truth. I admire the thickness of your skin, it's totally shame-proof, just like the nazis!


 Gitmo? It is probably 100% better than any civilian prison Bangladesh got. Sorry, pal, but where you are at is much more deserving of the 'so-called' than ours are. The UN said so...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chogy

Gambit, you really are a sanctimonious ****. Our brutal dens of torture in the USA are tormenting people, and reforms are a must. Look at these brutal conditions...

























Bangladesh Prison: Note the humane, progressive and educational conditions.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## T-Rex

gambit said:


> Gitmo? It is probably 100% better than any civilian prison Bangladesh got. Sorry, pal, but where you are at is much more deserving of the 'so-called' than ours are. The UN said so...



*In our prisons inmates are not covered with hoods and then abused by the perverts as it happened and happens in many secret CIA run prisons like the notorious Abu Gharib. Of course, to perverts like you it is just having some fun with the inmates.*

---------- Post added at 10:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:18 AM ----------




Chogy said:


> Gambit, you really are a sanctimonious ****. Our brutal dens of torture in the USA are tormenting people, and reforms are a must. Look at these brutal conditions...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bangladesh Prison: Note the humane, progressive and educational conditions.



*But you are not showing the pictures of the so-called terror suspects(Muslims) at Guantanamo Bay or the Abu Gharib prison under the brave american soldiers!*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SMC

Do you seriously expect them to take pictures of the torture that happens in American concentration camps?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chogy

Guantanamo Bay - not Club Med, but still infinitely better than most prisons in the world.












Prisoners are given a Quran, are allowed to freely pray daily, are given Halal meals. This beats the heck out of having your head cut off on the internet by a dull kitchen knife.

I'd love to see Gitmo go away. But keep in mind, please, that many nations would have simply killed these men on the battlefield, and not imprisoned them with three hot meals and a bed.

We've (the USA) have always treated prisoners decently. Compare pictures of German and Japanese POW's from WW2, with Allied prisoners in Japan, especially.

German POW's in the USA:





Allied POW's in Japanese hands:










British POW's in Burma


----------



## mr42O

T-Rex said:


> *In our prisons inmates are not covered with hoods and then abused by the perverts as it happened and happens in many secret CIA run prisons like the notorious Abu Gharib. Of course, to perverts like you it is just having some fun with the inmates.*
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:18 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> *But you are not showing the pictures of the so-called terror suspects(Muslims) at Guantanamo Bay or the Abu Gharib prison under the brave american soldiers!*



lol all jails are not like that in USA.... and what happens in there every one knows !!!!


----------



## Vassnti

gambit said:


> Another idiotic anti-America thread that has no merits.


'

Strange there used to be a time when blatant hate threads with no merit were deleted and people banned now there seem to be 10 a day with no action.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thomas

Vassnti said:


> '
> 
> Strange there used to be a time when blatant hate threads with no merit were deleted and people banned now there seem to be 10 a day with no action.



The site has been going down hill for awhile now. I think one problem is the bans really don't mean anything. I have seen people bragging about how often they have been given temporary bans. Yet they are allowed to keep coming back and repeat the same offenses. It should be get 2 - 3 temporary bans and get a perma ban.


----------



## mil-avia

*The notorious Bagram concentration camp operated by U.S. not far from Pakistan :



*


----------



## mil-avia

*U.S.A. used concentration camps during the "Trail of Tears" long before Hitler :



*

Now a designated historical site, the original &#8220;Trail of Tears&#8221; was the interstate pathway where countless Native Americans (with the assistance of the Indian Removal Act set forth by President Andrew Jackson) were rounded up and forced to evacuate their homes, being herded into concentration camps and wherever else white settlers didn&#8217;t much care to build a saloon-having ghost town. As a result, many died &#8211; if they were not killed intentionally &#8211; of disease and starvation. A dark chapter in American history, it wouldn&#8217;t be the first or last time an entire race of humans was treated like cattle.


*Related link*


----------



## mil-avia

*Nearly one-third of the Native American captives died in the Bosque Redondo concentration camp during 1864. 

Related link.*


----------



## mil-avia

*Location of Bosque Redondo :


 *


----------



## mil-avia

*Bosque Redondo; an American concentration camp
Lynn Robison Bailey*


----------



## mil-avia

*The U.S. Empire - Then and Now
Friday, May 28, 2004*

There was a recent celebration of soldiers from the 3rd Armored Cavalry Regiment who were returning to Fort Carson, CO from their deployment in Iraq. The imagery of the celebration reveals a great amount about how the United States government views its privilege in the world, in much the same way that it celebrated its vision of "Manifest Destiny" across the Americas in the 19th century. One illustration of the continuous line of U.S. imperial policy, from then to now, is found in the picture of Donald Rumsfeld below, at Fort Carson this past October. As with all photo opportunities in the Bush administration, the picture below was carefully staged, framed and choreographed by the U.S. Defense Department.




 
Rumsfeld at Fort (Kit) Carson, Colorado, October, 2003


As the image indicates, the U.S. acknowledges and champions the connection between the U.S. government (represented by Rumsfeld) and the soldiers arrayed immediately behind him who are on their way to occupy Iraq, and, behind them, the 3rd Cavalry Color Guard -- seated on their horses and dressed in the same uniform of the soldiers of the 1870's who invaded the territories of indigenous nations throughout what is now called the American West. This photograph sends a very powerful non-verbal message about the legitimacy of the extension of the U.S. empire into Indian territories then, and about how the U.S. government would like the public to analogize the current neo-conservative escapade in Iraq with the benefits that most Americans continue to reap from the U.S.' 19th century imperial ventures in Indian Country

Rumsfeld's October message was reinforced this week during another ceremony at Fort Carson to unveil a new statue honoring the Indian killer, Kit Carson, after whom the base is named. The images below also raise the illusion of glory that is wrapped around the U.S. invasion and theft of Indian territories in the 19th century. 




 
3rd Armored Cavalry Color Guard charging, May 25, 2004


After all, who is it that these soldier are supposed to be charging? We are to assume, subconsciously of course, that they are charging "the Indians," the evil ones, the "terrorists" of the 17th through 19th centuries, the obstacles to civilized Christian progress, those who would obstruct the U.S. from defending and globalizing its "way of life." And aren't we all (Native and non-Native alike) supposed to be grateful that the soldiers are charging, that they are attacking the heathens in defense of the blessings of Western civilization, just as Kit Carson had done 140 years ago? Perhaps these soldiers imagine themselves to be charging the unarmed women and children at Sand Creek or the Washita or Wounded Knee -- on their way to Fallujah or Najaf. In either case, the goal is the same: the extension of "superior" Western, Christian and civilized values over the poor wretches who have the misfortune of being born into backward, primitive, savage societies. Trouble is, those backward, pagan, cooperative societies have given more to the world in terms of art and science and philosophy and spiritual insights and freedom than these soldiers shrouded in navy blue pestilence could ever imagine. Here is one example:click And another: click

The final image in the Fort Carson montage is yet more telling about the ideological extension of the 19th century U.S. empire, and its current global delusions.

The statue that was unvelied on May 25th of Kit Carson sent an alarmingly chilling, racist message that was presaged by Rumsfeld's remarks this past October. The statue of the marauding Kit Carson, who was personally responsible for the slaughter of thousands of native people, is an insult to all Indians. Carson started with the invasion of the Mescalero Apache territories in New Mexico in 1862. It was, however, Carson's tactics against the Diné (Navajos) that earned him a permanent place in the "Indian Murderer Hall of Infamy." In 1863-4, when the Diné refused to be cowed by U.S. threats, Carson engaged in a "scorched earth" policy, destroying all crops -- beans, pumpkins, corn and melons, in an attempt to starve the Diné into submission;it did not work. The Diné continued to fight heroically in defense of their homelands for two more years.

In the bitter winter cold of 1864 (the same winter that hosted the Sand Creek massacre of 300 Cheyenne and Arapaho children, elders, and women less than 100 miles from the current Fort Carson), Kit Carson destroyed the prized peach orchards of the Diné, cutting down over 5000 trees, with the sole purpose of starving the Diné, and this meant all the Diné -- men, women, children, elderly, and sick -- into surrender. Even with this hardship, the Diné resistance continued until the fall of 1866. Carson's most notorius act, however, was the forced march of the Diné over 300 miles across New Mexico to the concentration camp at Bosque Redondo. Over 300 Diné died from exhaustion, illness or exposure on the forced march -- and they may have been the fortunate ones. Once at *Bosque, which Hitler later used as a model for his own extermination camps* - and which is easily recognizable as the tactical and cultural precursor to Camp X-Ray at Guantanamo Bay and Abu Ghraib prison today, the Diné lived a desperate existence -- where hundreds more died of starvation, exposure and disease. All as a result of the actions of Kit Carson.




Bosque Redondo Concentration Camp, New Mexico Territory, 1864 - the reality of Kit Carson's heroism


In Carson's honor, this past October, Rumsfeld lionized the Indian-killer, and extended Carson's human-butcher ethic to the latest chapter in U.S. imperialism in Iraq, saying:

"In the global war on terror, U.S. forces, including thousands from this base, have lived up to the legend of Kit Carson," Rumsfeld said, "fighting terrorists in the mountains of Afghanistan, hunting the remnants of the deadly regime in Iraq, working with local populations to help secure victory. And every one of you is like Kit Carson." 

"Few men have been chosen by destiny to serve their country as Kit Carson served, and fewer still have risen to the challenge," Rumsfeld told the group. "Each of you has been chosen by destiny to serve in this unique time in the history of our country. It's a time of change, a time of challenge, and you have risen to that challenge and have made America proud." 

Kit Carson would have fit in perfectly in the "time of challenge" at Abu Ghraib prison. That certainly must have been Rumsfeld 's intended inference when he concluded that the soldiers "have lived up to the legend of Kit Carson." They were all, in the final analysis, implementing Kit Carson's, er...Donald Rumsfeld's -- and the United States' -- enduring imperial strategy.


----------



## Chogy

Wow... now we need to go back in time and bring up historical Amrika-bashing.

What is your motivation?

The only thing that has any meaning at all in this thread is to compare the current conditions in U.S. prisons, and those in Bangladesh. If you Google "Bangladesh Prisons", it's ugly. Heck, U.S. prisoners probably get more and better calories than the average Bangladesh citizen.

Does anyone here really prefer to be imprisoned in Bangladesh? Except for Mr. Mil-Avia here who is the poster child for meaningless "Let's make eeevil Amrika look bad" threads.


----------



## mil-avia

*Deliberate prisoner starvation in the USA (Nat Geo) :*


----------



## mil-avia

*U.S.A. starved to death over a million German hostages.


Ghastly description of Sinzig-Remagen death camp operated by the U.S.A. in Germany 1945, dimensions 767 x 1060 pixels : 




In a U.S. Death Camp -- 1945
written by Werner Wilhelm Laska


The secrets of the London Cage
· Beatings, sleep deprivation and starvation used on German hostages
· POW camp in Kensington kept secret and hidden from Red Cross


U.S.A. tortured German navy personnel.


California Pelican Bay prisoners and starvation.*


----------



## NeutralCitizen

American prisons and camps are heaven compared to any prisons in Pakistan or third world countries


----------



## mil-avia

*Keeper of the Concentration Camps: Dillon S. Myer and American Racism
Richard Drinnon*



  

Cover photo shows concentration camp personnel abusively dragging an American of Japanese descent.


*Book Description*
Publication Date: January 24, 1989
Analyzing the career of Dillon S. Myer, Director of the War Relocation Authority during WWII and Commissioner of the Bureau of Indian Affairs from 1950-53, Richard Drinnon shows that the pattern for the Japanese internment was set a century earlier by the removal, confinement, and scattering of Native Americans.


*Editorial review from Publishers Weekly*
In this important study Drinnon brings together evidence of the mistreatment of Japanese-Americans during World War II and American Indians during the Korean War, showing how government policy in both cases grew out of "traditional racism." This policy is neatly exemplified in the person of a colorless bureaucrat named Dillon Myer who headed the War Relocation Authority (19421946) and the Bureau of Indian Affairs (19501953), presiding over twin calamities for groups of American citizens about whom he was appallingly ignorant. Drinnon describes the illegal incarceration of Japanese-Americans, the systematic breaking up of families, the establishment of penal colonies for "troublemakers" and Myer's declaration of administrative war on Native Americans. What is most shocking about this well-told but sorry tale is the abundant evidence of serene self-righteousness with which all this was carried out. Drinnon, a history professor at Bucknell, wrote Facing West: The Metaphysics of Indian-Hating and Empire-Building.

See all Editorial Reviews
_______________________________________________________________________________________




mil-avia said:


> *Bosque, which Hitler later used as a model for his own extermination camps*


 *Holocaust against Native American people perpetrated by the U.S.A., 1024 x 809 pixels :* 



*Some forts doubled as concentration camps like Fort Sumner (a.k.a. Bosque Redondo) and Fort Defiance; both forts location shown in the map above near the Navajo area.*


----------



## T-Rex

NeutralCitizen said:


> American prisons and camps are heaven compared to any prisons in Pakistan or third world countries



*Heaven for KKK terrorists and mafia criminals but not for so-called Muslim terror suspects, so stop your crap!*


----------



## mil-avia

*Nine concentration camps were operational in Tennessee as early as 1838 to accommodate Cherokee people after their eviction at gun point from their own homes by the U.S.A. military; the Cherokee are one of the Native American ethnic groups.*


----------



## gambit

Chogy said:


> Since this thread is 100% pointless and nothing more than nation-bashing, I may as well go with the flow...


Yeah...Let me join ya...

Police Brutality Police Brutally On Innocent Children


> During a factory workers protest in Bangladesh capital Dhaka the police brutally abused both adults and children. Many of the children that got hit with batons are sewing clothes for big western companies. They went out on the streets to complain about the extremely low wages and horrible conditions. The police didn&#8217;t like this and knocked over many protestants, kicked and hit little children, and fired tear gas into the crowd of 15 000 people.
> 
> *They showed no mercy, especially on the little ones, maybe because the cops think that kids are easier to beat up than adults.*



BANGLADESH: Police corruption allows the same girl to be kidnapped four times in one month; she remains missing &mdash; Asian Human Rights Commission


> The Asian Human Rights Commission (AHRC) has learned that *corrupt officers in the Paikgachha police have allowed a twelve-year-old girl to be kidnapped four times. The girl is from the Hindu minority. Each time the police have either refused to help the mother, or have accepted bribes from the perpetrators to waive a criminal charge.* When the girl was abducted on the last occasion, the Sub Inspector in charge kicked the mother and refused her request for help and was later seen helping the kidnappers remove the girl from the area. She remains missing. Though some progress has been made through legal channels, little practical action has been taken either against or by the police, and the girl's widowed mother has received death threats from police officers and other influential people in the area.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SMC

But guys, given that there are about 15,000 murders each year in US, and countless robberies, thefts, etc, maybe these numbers make sense? i.e. Americans really are this violent, and not as peaceful as they make themselves out to be?

15,000 murders each year - and these are just murders by gun btw.


----------



## T90TankGuy

SMC said:


> But guys, given that there are about 15,000 murders each year in US, and countless robberies, thefts, etc, maybe these numbers make sense? i.e. Americans really are this violent, and not as peaceful as they make themselves out to be?
> 
> 15,000 murders each year - and these are just murders by gun btw.



wouldn't you say those are more social economic problems then any thing else? also guns are freely available . its a deadly mix . we see that in our own neighborhood in south east Asia. were people settle arguments with guns . 
as to the number of people in prison . i would say thats commendable that the cops are able to put these guys away .


----------



## mil-avia

Top view of Concentration Camp X-Ray and Concentration Camp Delta at Guantánamo Bay : 



*Related link : post # 20.*


----------



## mil-avia

*Torture against Rodney King in "police state" U.S.A. three photos :* 













*Related links*


----------



## mil-avia

*The end of history, revisitedhttp://thusbloggedanderson.blogspot.com/2009/11/end-of-history-revisited.html*
Wednesday, November 11, 2009

Kishore Mahubani, of the National University at Singapore, reflects that the "end of history" in the West (1989 and all that) is reciprocated by the rise into history of the East, and comments on one aspect of the West's decline:



> Sadly, in all the recent discussions of the end of history, *few Western commentators have addressed the biggest lapse in Western practice*. The fundamental assumption of the end of history thesis was that *the West would remain the beacon for the world in democracy and human rights*. In 1989, if anyone had dared to predict that within 15 years, *the foremost beacon would become the first Western state to reintroduce torture*, everyone would have shouted impossible.
> 
> *Few in the West understand how much shock Guantánamo has caused in non-Western minds*. Hence many are puzzled that Western intellectuals continue to assume that they can portray themselves and their countries as models to follow when they speak to the rest of the world on human rights.



It becomes that much difficult to inspire liberty when the citizens of authoritarian countries can come to believe that America is just the same under its skin.


----------



## mil-avia

*Corruption in U.S. Congress :*


----------



## mil-avia

*Penn. Judges Plead Guilty to Taking Bribes in Return for Placing Youths in Privately Owned concentration camp :*





*Mass incarceration and corruption are closely linked in the U.S.A.



Some of the very worst offenses committed by U.S.A. police.*


----------



## TruthSeeker

T-Rex said:


> *
> Why is it that when somebody points to your police state you start behaving like a criminal lawyer? You live in a world of lies and deceit and then go on pretending that the world is blind.*



And, by your own words above, reveal yourself to have very little reasoning capacity. The USA is not a police state. Please visit us sometime with an open mind and you will see that the USA is a Constitutional Republic, the longest enduring government based on the rule of law that now exists, or has ever existed in human history.


----------



## mil-avia

TruthSeeker said:


> rule of law


 *Beg to differ. U.S.A. govt. never was base on rule of law. It was always based on the rule of Legalism. Check out the links and images I previously posted within this thread.*


----------



## Birbal

gambit said:


> Another idiotic anti-America thread that has no merits.



Bullshit...


----------



## IndMaster

It's our country. We run it however we like.


----------



## PERSIAN GOD KING

Goddamn Nazis.


----------



## Chogy

I'd rather be naked on a box, than have my head sawed off, live, on the internet.

No one denies Abu Graib. On the contrary, the story broke from within the USA and was rapidly spread. The more expected response from any closed nation would have been to clamp a heavy lid on it and deny it ever happened. Instead, our open society made it known, investigated, and punished accordingly.

What I absolutely object to is the insinuation that The U.S. justice system is somehow darker, more evil, more brutal than anything else out there. That's simply false. And tossing out terms like "concentration camps" is incendiary, and misleading.

It is easy to read the mind of the OP.


> Here I am on Pakistan Defense. I want to be one of the guys. I want to appear _cool_, hip, one of the gang. How do I do that? Easy - I can make another Bash America thread. This is a safe thing to do. Everyone will support me. I'll feel puffed up and important. I personally don't really care about the material itself... it's more important that it simply cause everyone to say 'oh those evil bastards.'


 

Right along the lines of dedicated threads on Indian toilet habits, Chinese forgery and property rights, Muslim terror; *topics designed to inflame, not to inform.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mil-avia

gambit said:


> Is Abu Ghraib in the US? Is the terrorist prison in Guantanamo in the US?



*Title of this thread is :
"Mass incarceration, concentration camps & torture camps operated by America"

and is not :
"Mass incarceration, concentration camps & torture camps operated inside America"*





gambit said:


> are more correctly 'internment' than 'concentration'.


 *Ethnic groups people of U.S.A. would not agree with you. Japanese-Americans were locked up in ILLEGAL camps.*


----------



## mil-avia

*Scavenging in U.S.A., 973 x 1441 pixels :*


----------



## mil-avia

*2 mentally ill victims of County Corruption made homeless
(Five photos of corruption & squalor from Cuyahoga County) :*

























*Related link*


----------



## mil-avia

*Los Angeles squalor photo, 1024 x 768 pixels :* 



*Related link*


----------



## mil-avia

*U.S.A. military and corruption, 1075 x 1325 pixels :* 

*Related links : posts # 42 and # 43*


----------



## MilSpec

This is just another hate thread against america, the reason is simple ... now the guys who are complaining wan't human rights for scums in gitmo.. were they sleeping when taliban was brutalizing an entire nation, where were these noblemen when AQ were beheading innocent journalists? It is the greatness of secular democratic modern nations to even provide rights to the scums in gitmo. If they were dealt with their own rules .. all of em would be hanging on the barrel of a rusty russian tank.


----------



## kobiraaz

Chogy said:


> Bangladesh Prison: Note the humane, progressive and educational conditions.



thats not prison. its a prison Van


----------



## kobiraaz

*LOL. SOME PEOPLE COMPARED BANGLADESH WITH USA ! HAH-AHA! 
*


----------



## mil-avia

*Inside America's Concentration Camps: Two Centuries of Internment and Torture
James L. Dickerson*





*Related links : posts # 24, # 30*


----------



## mil-avia

*America's Concentration Camps: The Facts About Our Indian Reservations Today
Carlos B. Embry*





Related links : one and two


----------



## mil-avia

*The construction of mass incarceration as a means of marginalizing Black Americans
James L. Johnson

Summary*


----------



## mil-avia

*Concentration camps in California as of May 2011 :*


----------



## Birbal

California had a prison hunger strike a few months back.


----------



## gambit

sandy_3126 said:


> *This is just another hate thread against america*, the reason is simple ... now the guys who are complaining wan't human rights for scums in gitmo.. were they sleeping when taliban was brutalizing an entire nation, where were these noblemen when AQ were beheading innocent journalists? It is the greatness of secular democratic modern nations to even provide rights to the scums in gitmo. If they were dealt with their own rules .. all of em would be hanging on the barrel of a rusty russian tank.


Bangladesh has a literacy rate of 50%. Basically, the average Bangladeshi is too ignorant to know how ignorant and what a backward hellhole his/her country really is. The ones who are smart enough to use a computer and the Internet need to at least mentally escape his sorry condition so he has to resort to this kind of activity. This guy simply does not realize how fertile UN sources really is if the American members here behave as he does.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dac cong

To Mil-Avia:

If you like to dig dirt I'm prety sure you'll receive tons of dirt. List any countries you want to get dirt you'll find it.


----------



## mil-avia

*California Pelican Bay concentration camp :*





*Related link : post # 28*


----------



## desiman

Chogy said:


> Gambit, you really are a sanctimonious ****. Our brutal dens of torture in the USA are tormenting people, and reforms are a must. Look at these brutal conditions...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bangladesh Prison: Note the humane, progressive and educational conditions.



lol nice post


----------



## mil-avia

Chogy said:


> Bangladesh Prison: Note the humane, progressive and educational conditions.





Faarhan said:


> thats not prison. its a prison Van


 *U.S.A. police : Note the humane, progressive manner of treatment given by them to Kelly Thomas in July 2011, dimensions 985 x 664 pixels.

[URL="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Death_of_Kelly_Thomas"]Related page.[/URL]

Related link : post # 40.*


----------



## Chogy

Here's one of our prison vans.






On the other hand, it looks like *Bangladesh in its entirety is one giant prison...* nice! The Indians are locking you in!








> Surrounded by 3783 km of barbed wire fencing, is Bangladesh to be the world&#8217;s largest prison?
> by MM ALI, ALTAF PARVEZ, SHAMSUDDOHA SHOAIB and K MAHMUD
> 
> PROBE - JUNE 17 - JUNE 23, 2011
> In Assam, if you are wearing a lungi or a beard, people say you&#8217;re from Bangladesh
> &#8211; TIME, February 05, 2009
> 
> The famous, or infamous, Berlin Wall used to be 140km. The wall which Israel has built around Gaza is 760km. The wall along the US-Mexico border is 1123km. But the length of the Indian barbed wire fencing along its border with Bangladesh is more than all these walls combined.



BANGLADESH ROUNDED UP


----------



## Pfpilot

Not really a fan of threads like these. American prisoners probably have a higher standard of living than people in our respective nations in South Asia. Instead of lecturing the Americans, we may better spend our time criticizing the leaders that have failed our nations and peoples so thoroughly.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Chogy

I'm hoping a moderator will close this thread, but in the mean time, how can I not react with someone trying to compare Bangladesh prisons and justice with our own?

*Mods Please close this train wreck down, thank you.*


----------



## mil-avia

Chogy said:


> someone trying to compare


 *Comparison was started by you first in page # 1, post # 13. You were not asked to start it.*



*Example of a secret prison and a Interrogation room being operated by The United States Armed Forces. Exhibit (C) and (D) Pictures are very disturbing because it is obvious that that the thick blood stains on the wall are human brains. Look at the corner wall, do you see how there is thick blood stains and thick human tissues in the corner of the wall? The hostages were probably hanged in that corner, while the CIA and Zionist Mossad mercenaries were torturing and murdering the hostages. I can only assume that the CIA and Mossad mercenaries paint the walls often and they have the floors covered.*


----------



## Thomas

Chogy said:


> I'm hoping a moderator will close this thread, but in the mean time, how can I not react with someone trying to compare Bangladesh prisons and justice with our own?
> 
> *Mods Please close this train wreck down, thank you.*



I wouldn't hold my breath .......... it's best to just ignore the guy. Most people with half a brain can see what he posts is biased B.S.


----------



## gambit

> Chogy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping a moderator will close this thread, but in the mean time, how can I not react with someone trying to compare Bangladesh prisons and justice with our own?
> 
> *Mods Please close this train wreck down, thank you.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thomas said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't hold my breath .......... it's best to just ignore the guy. Most people with half a brain can see what he posts is biased B.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Yeah...Threads like this one are valuable to those who need escape from their sorry realities. People like him *KNOW* full well that Americans do not need to post anything about his country to convince so many of his countrymen that they should leave if they can, the sorry state of Bangladesh is enough to make any comparison redundant, whereas no matter how much dirt he can dig up about US and post them here, those who came from that part of the world and are living in the US can only silently shake their heads at him and feel sorry for him. Let them all be to enjoy this only escape they have.


----------



## T-Rex

gambit said:


> Yeah...Threads like this one are valuable to those who need escape from their sorry realities. People like him *KNOW* full well that Americans do not need to post anything about his country to convince so many of his countrymen that they should leave if they can, the sorry state of Bangladesh is enough to make any comparison redundant, whereas no matter how much dirt he can dig up about US and post them here, those who came from that part of the world and are living in the US can only silently shake their heads at him and feel sorry for him. Let them all be to enjoy this only escape they have.


*
Again and again people like you have no shame in hiding behind the 'sorry state' of the poor countries. The people of those 'poor' countries do not brag about being the champions of human rights as you and your allies do and then go on secretly operating torture cells all around the globe and that makes all the difference.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mil-avia

*The Prince of Bagram Prison: A Novel :* 



*Related link : post # 20*


----------



## mil-avia

*Texas concentration camps May be Worse Than Abu Ghraib*


----------



## mil-avia

*Some Facts You Should Know About Texas Prisons*
By Ana Lucia Gelabert, 4th Ventose (February 24), 2008

Or, Texas Department of Criminal Justice (TDCJ) in its seven (7) or more branches: TDCJ-CID (Correctional Institutions Division), TDCJ-SJ (State Jails), TDCJ-PD (Parole Division), plus therapeutic facilities, transient facilities, private prisons by Wackenhut and C.C.A. (fully paid by TDCJ), sundry pre-parole/pre-revocation facilities, industrial units  you counting them?  then 14,000 state felons kept for months in county jails at TDCJ expense for lack of beds in the Greater TDCJ. Each a separate state prison system. Holding some 230,000 inmates  the exact number a heavily guarded secret. Worlds highest incarceration rate of 1000 per 100,000 population  ten times Englands, 14 times Cubas  plus another 700,000 Texans on parole supervision. Half of this mass of humanity people of color. For each adult in prison, count at least one underage child being raised on the streets without parental supervision: the next TDCJ generation.

If you, dear reader, thing that Abu Ghraib or Gitmo  or tens of secret Gitmos in friendly eastern European and third world nations  are but exceptional mistakes by a few bad apples, then you been brainwashed by the soothing snake oil of fascist propaganda. In the late 1990s some TDCJ whistle b lower leaked the Brazorial County Training Video, that soon made coast to coast telenews sensation: prisoners chained on floor, screaming in excruciating pain, while attack dogs held by laughing prisoncrats bit them over and again. This horror film was a training video to teach newly hired prison guards! Texas governor then was George Walker Bush : current de facto misruler of the U.S.A.

*Read more >>*​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Always Neutral

T-Rex said:


> *
> Why is it that when somebody points to your police state you start behaving like a criminal lawyer? You live in a world of lies and deceit and then go on pretending that the world is blind.*



Yet all patriotic Bangladeshis love nothing better than a green card?


----------



## mil-avia

*Torture and Truth  America, Abu Ghraib, and the War on Terror
Mark Danner* 



*Related link*


----------



## T-Rex

Always Neutral said:


> Yet all patriotic Bangladeshis love nothing better than a green card?


 
*
I threw it down the toilet before returning to Bangladesh.*


----------



## IndMaster

T-Rex said:


> *
> I threw it down the toilet before returning to Bangladesh.*



You meant you got deported.


----------



## T-Rex

IndMaster said:


> You meant you got deported.


*
Those who are deported are forced to surrender their cards while those who dump the US throw their cards in the toilet.*


----------



## TexasJohn

Did Mil-Avia get deported too?


----------



## Birbal

What is this **** about getting deported? You America supporters think that the only people who criticize America are those who got deported?

I'm a (not so proud) citizen of the United States of America. I criticize it strongly.


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

T-Rex said:


> *
> Those who are deported are forced to surrender their cards while those who dump the US throw their cards in the toilet.*


 
Correct! Those who reject the US have the privilege of lighting their green cards on fire. If you get deported, your card is taken and you cannot light it on fire. How's Bangladesh? Where were you in the US?


----------



## TexasJohn

Birbal said:


> What is this **** about getting deported? You America supporters think that the only people who criticize America are those who got deported?
> 
> *I'm a (not so proud) citizen of the United States of America*. I criticize it strongly.



If you are not proud of your country, why don't you renounce your Citizenship and go somewhere else?? why did you apply for Citizenship in the first place??


----------



## T-Rex

FairAndUnbiased said:


> Correct! Those who reject the US have the privilege of lighting their green cards on fire. If you get deported, your card is taken and you cannot light it on fire. How's Bangladesh? Where were you in the US?


*
BD is in the grip of the indian puppets, she is about to become bankrupt. I was in Boston for ten years.*


----------



## Capt.Popeye

T-Rex said:


> BD is in the grip of the indian puppets, she is about to become bankrupt. *I was in Boston for ten years.*



And when are you going back- to Boston? To have tea with the "Tea Party" guys.


----------



## mil-avia

*America's Gulag
Full Spectrum Dominance versus Universal Human Rights* 

 
*838 x 1188 pixels* 


*Editorial : PDF / G Docs*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Birbal

ROFL "Equal opportunity torture center."


----------



## mil-avia

*American Gulag
Lawrence Bruckner & Luanne Bruckner*






*Related link : post # 89*


----------



## mil-avia

*Quick deployment razor wire for concentration camps (4 photos) :*





















*Related link*


----------



## mil-avia

*Guantánamo Bay Concentration Camp VI gatehouse & razor wire (three photos) :*
















Related links : one, two, three, four & five.


----------



## mil-avia

*Razor wire and hostage mistreatment in Guantánamo Bay Concentration Camp X-Ray February 2002 :*





_*Related links*_


----------



## mil-avia

*Guantánamo Bay Concentration Camp Delta razor wire, 840 x 564 pixels :* 



*Related link*


----------



## gambit

TexasJohn said:


> If you are not proud of your country, why don't you renounce your Citizenship and go somewhere else?? *why did you apply for Citizenship in the first place??*


For the 'bennies', what else? People like him neither care nor want about any emotional ties to the US.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Birbal

TexasJohn said:


> If you are not proud of your country, why don't you renounce your Citizenship and go somewhere else?? why did you apply for Citizenship in the first place??



???? I never applied for citizenship... I was born with it... And why should I leave America just cause I'm not proud of what our government does? Isn't it better to try to change what the government does?


----------



## Chogy

Gitmo: Looks clean and modern.


----------



## T-Rex

Birbal said:


> ???? I never applied for citizenship... I was born with it... And why should I leave America just cause I'm not proud of what our government does? Isn't it better to try to change what the government does?



*The kind of response you're getting from some of your fellow americans tell what they are made of.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndMaster

T-Rex said:


> *The kind of response you're getting from some of your fellow americans tell what they are made of.*



No, it's just meant they have a chip in their shoulders after having their arses probed in prison. Otherwise how do you explain mil-avia's obsession with prison posts.


----------



## T-Rex

IndMaster said:


> No, it's just meant they have a chip in their shoulders after having their arses probed in prison. Otherwise how do you explain mil-avia's obsession with prison posts.



*Mil-avia's obsession with prison posts is indeed very inconvenient to the champions of human rights!*


----------



## Juice

I agree we should not have these prisons. The moment these morons are captured, WITH NO UNIFORM, in contravention of the rules of war, they should be shot.


----------



## gambit

Juice said:


> I agree we should not have these prisons. The moment these morons are captured, WITH NO UNIFORM, in contravention of the rules of war, they should be shot.


Yeah...But then people would complain that we used dirty rifles to shoot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juice

Even the Polish home guard in the Warsaw Uprising cobbled together a uniform to distinguish them from non-combatants.


----------



## Juice

Ps...I don't know where to put this...but I had a private message which disappeared. My studies are going great...finals are upon us...busy semester, that's why I haven't been around to enlighten the masses...


----------



## untitled

Juice said:


> Ps...I don't know where to put this.....



I asked the question not as PM but on your visitor messages
You could have put it in my visitor messages

Cheers


----------



## T-Rex

gambit said:


> Yeah...But then people would complain that we used dirty rifles to shoot.



*So what if people complain, the world must accept that you and your likes are above the law.*


----------



## Chogy

Juice said:


> I agree we should not have these prisons. The moment these morons are captured, WITH NO UNIFORM, in contravention of the rules of war, they should be shot.



I've mentioned this many times. According to the rules of war, combatants captured out of uniform are liable to be summarily executed. Instead, we put them in prison.

I'm guessing if you asked them what they'd prefer, 3 hot meals and a prayer rug in Gitmo, or summary death...


----------



## Zabaniyah

T-Rex said:


> *In our prisons inmates are not covered with hoods and then abused by the perverts as it happened and happens in many secret CIA run prisons like the notorious Abu Gharib. Of course, to perverts like you it is just having some fun with the inmates.*



Mate, in Bangladesh torture is not uncommon under the current Awami League regime. Even lawyers get tortured to death!


----------



## gambit

> T-Rex said:
> 
> 
> 
> In our prisons inmates are not covered with hoods and then abused by the perverts as it happened and happens in many secret CIA run prisons like the notorious Abu Gharib. Of course, to perverts like you it is just having some fun with the inmates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bludgeon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mate, in Bangladesh torture is not uncommon under the current Awami League regime. Even lawyers get tortured to death!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Okey, dokey...Who is the liar here...???


----------



## Zabaniyah

gambit said:


> Okey, dokey...Who is the liar here...???



The lawyer:
â&#8364;&#732;Tortured by policeâ&#8364;&#8482; pro-BNP Supreme Court lawyer dies in Bangladesh

Bangladesh's elite police force (UK trained):
Bangladeshi MP 'tortured' by British-trained paramilitary unit | Law | The Guardian
BANGLADESH: Calls for end to torture, extrajudicial killings | Green News | Sustainability News and Headlines | Green Conduct


----------

